# CL- Clausing-Colchester II - $1400 (Berkeley, CA)



## DAT510 (Mar 4, 2018)

Looks like a nice lathe for the money.  But, I don't need another....

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/tls/d/clausing-colchester-ii/6517805756.html

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
As posted:




This is a small gear head lathe in good working condition. Priced to go, really need my space back. 

Thanks for your interest.

Rasyad


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## ACHiPo (Mar 4, 2018)

Ulma Doctor said:


>


LMAO


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 4, 2018)

If you can ship that to Md I'm in !


----------



## chips&more (Mar 4, 2018)

WOOOOOOOW!!!!!!


----------



## chips&more (Mar 4, 2018)

Is it set-up for a left handed person?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 4, 2018)

chips&more said:


> Is it set-up for a left handed person?


Nope, European Pattern of machine- often the apron controls are reversed in out thinking
we do everything different here in the US


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm left handed and the pictured lathe would be uncomfortable for me to use, maybe just used to what I have...


----------



## rodjava (Mar 4, 2018)

I checked this lathe out today. Seems to run quiet and strong. It was a little small for my needs but is a great deal for the asking price.
Seller said that there is slight wear in the ways at the first 12 inches near the spindle. Otherwise, looked good.


----------

